# Officeplace witnessing to co-workers



## nwink (Jun 10, 2011)

For those who work in an office, how do you witness to your co-workers? I think the challenge in an office environment is that you aren't doing manual labor with your co-workers, so you don't have a reasonable excuse to have lengthy sessions of chatting-it-up or talking about important topics one-on-one while you're working. In an office, I don't think it's right to try to initiate a somewhat-longer conversation when a person is on-the-clock.

What ways have you witnessed to your co-workers in an office (in addition to living honorably and working diligently)? What have you found to work well?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

nwink said:


> What have you found to work well?



Inviting them to church to hear the proclamation of God's Word.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to work in a law firm with around 20 employees. I never initiated witnessing, so to speak, but when asked about my beliefs, I would happily ask if they really wanted to know. If so, I would spend 15 to 30 minutes as time allowed explaining the Gospel.

Also, once the managing partner invited a New Age Self-Help Guru to give a presentation that was promoted to help us reach our potential. Participation was deemed mandatory. I researched the fellow and found out what he was about and privately told the managing partner that I would not attend.

Because I was not known as a trouble-maker, the managing partner invited me into her office to explain why I would not attend. I set out how the speaker was presenting a form of religion, he was preaching and teaching self-worship and advocating a form of supernatural ritual that is prohibited by the Law of God. Plain and simple: I would not partake in religious training that is contrary to God's Word.

The speaker's visit was subsequently cancelled. When employees asked the managing partner why it was cancelled, she told them to see me.

Which gave me several opportunities to speak about Truth.

Note, this was all done in good order, consistent with the rules of the workplace, and by consent. When asked, I attempted to the best of my ability to "give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear." (1 Peter 3:15).


----------



## nicnap (Jun 10, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Love this story.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

nicnap said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Love this story.


----------

